# mfslive beta version



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

Trying to upgrade my Series2 from 250 -> 500GB, preserving the recordings.

mfslive.org tells me I should use the command:
backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 250 -fzi - /dev/hdb

But also says:
f option is not supported in MFSLive v1.0 stable release.

So I guess I need the "beta" version of mfslive for the "f" option.

But the beta version is no longer available on the mfslive.org site, what to do?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

What does the -q and -f option do do you really need it, Just tried to download the CD and says I have to register on there forum to download the Beta.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> What does the -q and -f option do do you really need it, Just tried to download the CD and says I have to register on there forum to download the Beta.


-f allows you to expand and keep recordings even though your partition table is full from a previous expansion -- essentially a productized version of the partition coalesce hack.

-q means quiet. When running a backup/restore pipeline it's useful to make one side quiet so you don't get overlapping messages from the two processes.


----------



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

JamieP said:


> -f allows you to expand and keep recordings even though your partition table is full from a previous expansion -- essentially a productized version of the partition coalesce hack.


So it might be that the -f flag isn't needed at all? How do I tell if I need to use it, I'm confused. If I don't have to use -f, but still want to use the full capacity of my new larger drive, must I then use the -x option? or is it -xp ?

I'm trying to copy everything from a 250gb drive to a new unformatted 500gb drive. 250gb drive was copied/expanded from the original 40gb drive using the -xp option.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you want to keep your recordings and expand again, you must use -f w/o p option.

backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 250 -fzi - /dev/hdb

If you want to do truncated backup restore (loose recordings)

backup -qf 9999 -so - /dev/hda | restore -s 250 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb


----------



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks Spike!


----------

